
Ask HN: How to market an API? - azazqadir
Marketing an API looks like a daunting task and I have no idea how to market an API to developers. Do you guys know any best practices or examples of great API marketing?
======
brudgers
My intuition is that talking directly to the developers who are likely to use
the API is a good place to start. If it's something that provides users
significant value, then the users are likely to promote the API's merits.

Marketing something that is really good is likely to make marketing easier in
general.

Good luck.

